# Minimum volume setting too loud - help please...



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Would anyone know why my minimum volume is like at 10? If I decrease from there the volume is totally muted. I just want to be able to turn the volume down enough that the music can be heard but it is not a distraction when talking to people in the car. Any help would be appreciated.

I have an 2013 F30 335i


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe there is an aftermarket amp in your car? Did you buy it new?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

That sounds very strange. Both my 2013's and 2016's have the ability to go from muted to way to loud and above. I know there is some coding that allows users to keep music starting louder. 
Do you have your car coded to show pop-up volume on idrive screen? I just am just curious as to your choice in words in first sentence.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

mini said:


> Maybe there is an aftermarket amp in your car? Did you buy it new?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Yes, I bought the car new - custom build and delivered. I have not added any aftermarket audio equipment.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> That sounds very strange. Both my 2013's and 2016's have the ability to go from muted to way to loud and above. I know there is some coding that allows users to keep music starting louder.
> Do you have your car coded to show pop-up volume on idrive screen? I just am just curious as to your choice in words in first sentence.


I do not have it coded to show the pop-up volume on the screen. The reason I said it sounds like the minimum volume is at 10 is because it is too loud to be 5 or under.

I should also add that it was not always like this. It feels like this happened out of the blue. I will say that I have done some coding, but nothing that would have affected the volume. The coding that I've done is as follows:

Roll windows up and down from key fob
Fold side mirrors from key fob
Changed NAV voice from American English to British English
Watch DVDs while car is in motion
Added weather band
Removed startup disclaimer message
Windows can automatically roll up when car door is open

It's just so annoying that I cannot turn the volume down low enough to talk comfortably to people in the car. Hoping someone can think of the solution.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmm...you could try checking this setting in HU_NBT_EVO:

I changed my startup volume.

Set volume level to be retained at 40% rather than startup on 25%.

HU_NBT2_EVO 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC, 96 VOL_MAX_ON werte=28

The werte value is the percentage in HEX...default is 19.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Beowulf65 said:


> Hmm...you could try checking this setting in HU_NBT_EVO:
> 
> I changed my startup volume.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the suggestion. I believe I did the equivalent of that on my system when troubleshooting before I posted this thread. What I did was HU_CIC 3000 VOL_MAX_ON - I changed the default value from 19 TO 32. Unfortunately, this did not impact the volume issue I am experiencing.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

How close to the coding did this change occur?
You should add volume_popup_display set to aktiv
You are saying that the volume is too loud, so I am not sure how setting the start volume higher would help.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> How close to the coding did this change occur?
> You should add volume_popup_display set to aktiv
> You are saying that the volume is too loud, so I am not sure how setting the start volume higher would help.


I've only started coding within the last 4 or 5 weeks and this issue has appeared within that time. However, I have been very meticulous in keeping a log of everything I code and have done no kind of volume or sound coding at all. I've also done zero rouge experimentation. I've only coded the trial tested and proven ones that are on the popular sheets.

Theoretically, I didn't think setting the start volume higher would help, but I just figured it would be the first volume coding I did, which might somehow reset the volume to what it should be. I dunno. Just trying things to hopefully make a difference.

I will try your suggestion of adding the volume pop-up display. I'll follow up afterward. Thanks!


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay, I figured out what the problem was. I have the Harmon Kardon sound system and I recently adjusted my EQ settings. So before I did any more coding to troubleshoot this issue, I decided to reset the EQ settings to the factory defaults. That was it!!! When it was back to the default settings, the minimum volume level was perfect!

The only thing is I really liked my custom EQ settings. It is so much better than the factory defaults. So I have to decide if I want the minimum volume to be normal or if I want better quality sound. (Grumbling angrily). Still an anoying issue, but at least I figured it all out.

I posted pics of my custom EQ settings below for anyone who is interested.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, although strange EQ settings (really high treble and Hz across the board; you might want to lower a little & adjust rear fade slightly a couple bars), that will definitely do it. But, if they work for you, that is all that matters, I guess.

One of my qualms with the BMW HK EQ settings, in general, are not easily being able to switch mine depending on audio choice (podcast vs various music types). I have not tested yet, but since Tone settings are tied to user profile, one could theoretically save different settings and semi-easily switch between different profiles. 
In your case, you could use different settings for when driving alone and when with others.

And, definitely add the pop-up volume coding. It will not fix your, now mystery-solved issue, but is a nice feature to being able to visually see.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> Well, although strange EQ settings (really high treble and Hz across the board; you might want to lower a little & adjust rear fade slightly a couple bars), that will definitely do it. But, if they work for you, that is all that matters, I guess.
> 
> One of my qualms with the BMW HK EQ settings, in general, are not easily being able to switch mine depending on audio choice (podcast vs various music types). I have not tested yet, but since Tone settings are tied to user profile, one could theoretically save different settings and semi-easily switch between different profiles.
> In your case, you could use different settings for when driving alone and when with others.
> ...


Are my EQ setting really strange? lol! I'm not very good when it comes to sound configs. Please send me a pic of your EQ settings so I can get an idea of better balance. And I am def going to tinker with the user profile idea! Thanks man!

Regarding the popup coding, I was not able to find it. I have CIC not HBT. Would you know what the module and function name is for me? It's def not VOLUME-POPUP_DISPLAY. I've searched for that with no success.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RRRize said:


> Are my EQ setting really strange? lol! I'm not very good when it comes to sound configs. Please send me a pic of your EQ settings so I can get an idea of better balance. And I am def going to tinker with the user profile idea! Thanks man!
> 
> Regarding the popup coding, I was not able to find it. I have CIC not HBT. Would you know what the module and function name is for me? It's def not VOLUME-POPUP_DISPLAY. I've searched for that with no success.


For Volume_popup, I saw you were HU_CIC and it did not register originally. Sorry, it does not work.

Like I said, you have to go with what work for you for EQ settings. For me, those would not work. I will grab a shot of my personally settings next time I am in the car. I have not personally tested the attached, but it will give you a starting point of alternative options to test. You could also try the following:

Fader +2 towards rear
Treble +4 (or +2-3)
Bass 0 (or +2)
Surround off!
100Hz -2
200Hz -1
500Hz 0
1KHz +2
2KHz -3
5KHz +4 (or +1-2)
10KHz +6 (or +3)

What is nice is that, unlock some coding, you will hear immediate difference as adjustments are made in Tone settings.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> For Volume_popup, I saw you were HU_CIC and it did not register originally. Sorry, it does not work.
> 
> Like I said, you have to go with what work for you for EQ settings. For me, those would not work. I will grab a shot of my personally settings next time I am in the car. I have not personally tested the attached, but it will give you a starting point of alternative options to test. You could also try the following:
> 
> ...


This is great! Thanks a lot! I am going to experiment with all the settings you provided here including the attached PDF. Awesome man! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RRRize said:


> This is great! Thanks a lot! I am going to experiment with all the settings you provided here including the attached PDF. Awesome man! Thanks again for your help!


:thumbup:


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> What is nice is that, unlock some coding, you will hear immediate difference as adjustments are made in Tone settings.


Hey Almaretto, what did you mean by this? Are you saying that there are some coding options that we can change to enhance the EQ range? If so, what is it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RRRize said:


> Hey Almaretto, what did you mean by this? Are you saying that there are some coding options that we can change to enhance the EQ range? If so, what is it?


It was a typing mistake. I meant to say "unlike some coding." For example, coding close trunk with fob takes about an hour before one can test. Comparatively, the
EQ options I posted give a baseline for settings to try and you can tweak in real time while playing some of your favorite tracks.

There is no coding that can enhance or expand the Tone settings.


----------

